# My Browning Citori CXS 20ga Sporting...



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Love this shotgun both for sporting clays and live bird hunting.


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

Browning doubles are among the finest &, for the quality, reasonably priced.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Injunbro said:


> Browning doubles are among the finest &, for the quality, reasonably priced.


Very true!


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks great


----------

